# o gauge fast track layout



## laduk (Dec 17, 2016)

hi
i want to build a layout like the this, anyone know the pieces i would need ? 
thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Curves, straights, turnouts, and maybe crossings. 

Ok, granted, i'm being a little silly, but without some more information on exactly what you're doing, I can't be much more specific than that. Give me some dimensions, some indication whether the tracks intersect where they cross, and I might be able to make an educated guess.

Your best bet would be download some trsck planning software and draw it. The software will spit out a materials list. I use AnyRail, which isn't free, but the free demo version would likely handle that layout. There are also free programs available. If you're just getting started, and will be tinkering with designs, this is really your best bet, despite the learning curve you will encounter.

If you give me enough information, I can gin it up in my own copy of Anyrail and post the materials list for you.


----------



## laduk (Dec 17, 2016)

ok thanks you
cheers


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Anyrail, it's one of the simplest programs to get started with. The free version with 50 track pieces will work for what you're doing, you can always just do it in sections and add up the results.


----------



## sliderule01 (Dec 3, 2016)

I use SCARM - free and very easy to use. It has the libraries that you would need for a parts list. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2016)

I did this in Railmodeller Pro, a track planning program for Macs. It will just fit on a 4.5' x 8.5' table though a 5x9 would be better.









This is the list of track sections needed:

001	6-12018*	036 Manual Right Switch 45 degrees (with 1/4 Curve)	Lionel	$44.99	1
002	6-12017*	036 Manual Left Switch 45 degrees (with 1/4 Curve)	Lionel	$44.99	1
003	6-12014	Straight Track (10")	Lionel	$4.79	9
004	6-12015	Curved Track 036 (45° Section)	Lionel	$4.79	14
005	6-12019	90 Degree Crossover (6")	Lionel	$22.99	1
006	6-12024	Half Straight Track (5")	Lionel	$4.59	5
007	6-12051	45 Degree Crossover (10")	Lionel	$23.89	1
008	6-12026	Straight track (1 3/4")	Lionel	$4.59	8
009	6-12073	Straight track (1 3/8")	Lionel	$4.59	5
010	6-12025	Straight Track (4 1/2")	Lionel	$4.59	2
011	6-12022	Half Curved Track 036 (22.5° Section)	Lionel	$4.59	2

I used manual switches but remote control could be substituted and probably would be better.


----------

